# Parting tool for small lathes



## celsoari (Dec 22, 2020)

how i made this tool:





greetings from Brazil
Celso Ari


----------



## Jim F (Dec 22, 2020)

If anyone wants to know why he made it this way.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks, never seen that design before! Very interesting


----------



## brino (Dec 22, 2020)

Perfect long ribbon chips and no surprises.
That's just what you want when parting.

Another great tool build.
Thanks for sharing this!
-brino


----------



## rwm (Dec 22, 2020)

Wow. I need to try that! I wish Tom had run the tool?!
Robert


----------



## Jim F (Dec 22, 2020)

rwm said:


> Wow. I need to try that! I wish Tom had run the tool?!
> Robert


I have a RH 1/4" tool holder made that way, but is too big to fit my lantern post holder.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 23, 2020)

I have a RH 1/4" tool holder made that way, but is too big to fit my lantern post holder.

I have a few of them down the basement Jim . Not sure what size they are , but I believe they may be Armstrongs .


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 23, 2020)

This is a terrific thread, I’ve seen these tools and wondered about why the slit.   Now we know, and it makes great sense.  Thanks, gentlemen.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 23, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> I have a RH 1/4" tool holder made that way, but is too big to fit my lantern post holder.
> 
> I have a few of them down the basement Jim . Not sure what size they are , but I believe they may be Armstrongs .


Mine hold a 1/4" tool bit.


----------



## talvare (Dec 23, 2020)

Kind of makes you wonder why all parting tool holders aren't made like that.

Ted


----------



## celsoari (Jan 1, 2021)

talvare said:


> Kind of makes you wonder why all parting tool holders aren't made like that.
> 
> Ted


you are right


----------

